# Frustrated with my NREMT CBT



## firemedic0227 (May 10, 2012)

I know that this should really be in NREMT but I feel like I could get more responses here. Yesterday I took the NREMT-P CBT for the 3rd time and once again failed it, I even did worse on it than my two previous times. I felt like I did very good this time, I studied a lot and even tried to broaden my knowledge a little bit. I came out of the testing site feeling like I did so much better than the previous two times but I did worse. I am not sure what else to do, now I have to take a 48 hour refresher course to test again, I have the opportunity to go through another Paramedic course that is actually a degree program rather than a year long force feed you the stuff program. Would it be better to go through Paramedic school again or try to do the 48 hour refresher and try it again? I feel like it would be better to go through class again but my heart is saying to take the 48 hour refresher course. By the way I was one of the high GPA's in my previous Paramedic Class and I am the only one that has not passed the NREMT ... And anyone have any suggested Refresher Courses that might be online?


----------



## Veneficus (May 10, 2012)

It is not the length of the class that matters, it is the quality of the instruction and the effort you provide.

If you feel the effort you are putting forth is sufficent, that leaves only one choice.

If the program is quality, then the opposite applies.


----------



## firemedic0227 (May 10, 2012)

Well considering that I am the only one to not pass out of my class I don't think it's the program/class/instructors. I put forth a lot of effort into this class when I took it, I studied at least 2-3 hours a day 7 days a week while going to class all day on class days without missing a single day of classroom and I did ride times/clinical times 3 sometimes 4 days a week when I wasn't in class and worked 3 days a week (Part-time job). I hardly ever saw my girlfriend and hardly ever went out. So I don't think its either of the stated above, Maybe I don't know the information as well as I think I do. So maybe it's better to go back through another program and try to hone in on some of the things that I am not really sure about.


----------



## Veneficus (May 10, 2012)

So did you spend time trying to memorize the thousands of disconjoined facts that is paramedic curriculum or did you seek to understand "why."
Infact, what books did you use, that actually explains a lot.


----------



## firemedic0227 (May 10, 2012)

We used the Brady 5 Series books, I am always trying to understand the "why" thing.


----------



## Veneficus (May 10, 2012)

arharris83 said:


> We used the Brady 5 Series books, I am always trying to understand the "why" thing.



What other books?

What subjects did you fail?


----------



## CBentz12 (May 10, 2012)

Maybe your thinking to much into the questions? Grab yourself a NREMT-P practice study guide at your local bookstore. Sometimes it helps to try something new I know it did when I took my NREMT-B. Good Luck man!


----------



## firemedic0227 (May 10, 2012)

We used Brady's Anatomy and Physiology for Emergency Care for that portion of class, we used Walravens Basic Arrhythmias book for the 12 lead portion of our class.


----------



## AnteaterMedic (May 10, 2012)

Try using Medictests.com
I passed and felt much more prepared after going through their practice tests and other resources


----------



## MedicBender (May 10, 2012)

You could also try JB learning


----------



## firemedic0227 (May 10, 2012)

I used JB learning a lot while I was in class and afterwords ...


----------



## Aidey (May 10, 2012)

What parts of the test did you have a hard time with? Has it been the same subjects each time you've tested?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 11, 2012)

If you're dead set on giving it another go, I'd try the 48 hour refresher before committing to another program.

On the other hand, maybe a career as a medic isn't for you.

I know this isn't a popular answer, and I'm sure I'll be flamed for it.

I use the comparison of the kid who always wanted to play baseball. Every year the kid tries out for the baseball team and every year he doesn't make the cut. But he keeps trying, gets mad when he doesn't make the team, but keeps trying.

Might he be more satisfied if he found another spot like soccer or water polo or something that he may not even know about and he can excel at?

Not everyone who tries out should make the team.

I think the same thing applies to paramedic school. I went to school with a woman who failed the class once, and then failed the the NREMT-P CBT several times and was on her third and final go 'round.

I don't know you, your skill set or your ambitions... but if you're set on health care, perhaps a career as an RT or RadTech or ultrasound tech is more up your alley?

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## firemedic0227 (May 22, 2012)

Trust me it's not the case of being a Medic isn't for me. I love caring for patients, I know my stuff and have been told by very good medics that I work with on the 911 Side of Patient care that I will make a good medic. I honestly think it's a test taking problem not what you said above. Right now I ride backwards quite a bit on the Red Truck because I am just a Basic but I love driving the medic and getting in there and getting my hands dirty with Patient Care. I am one of the first to touch many of our patients and I am one of the first to help in the back of the Ambulance if needed. I love patient care and I feel being a Medic is the best for me any my future.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 23, 2012)

Right. I don't doubt that you love patient care and that your coworkers think you'd be a good medic... I also don't question your commitment and passion. 

That being said, the baseline competency for paramedic licensure is measured by the NREMT exam in 46 of the 50 states. Not being able to pass that test, no matter your passion or commitment, means you can not work as a paramedic. And some people just don't grasp the material and simply can not pass the test. 

Maybe you're right. Maybe it's a text anxiety issue. Perhaps a few sessions with a test prep service like Kaplan or Kumon might help. You could develop new study and test taking strategies. That might be what it takes to get you over the hump.


----------



## amoose55 (Jun 12, 2012)

I was in the same boat as you.  I passed my medic test the 4th try.  Talk about your confidence taking a hit.  What I did was set a target date on which I was going to take the test.  This is step one.  Step two break the national registry down to individual study sessions over a month (ie: shock management, gynecology, airway management, etc etc).  Step three, on days that you work do not study your books.  Only do JB Learning tests over everything.  When you consistently are making over 85% then shoot for 90%.  Step four, believe in yourself.  I was my own worst enemy.  As soon as you get yourself under control you should be golden.  I used my paramedic books and JB Learning to study, no study guides.  But you will have to take a refresher to take it a fourth time.  After you take that refresher make your study plan.  Do not cheat yourself.  Actually study.  I set aside two hours a day on my study plan.  Also take the test at another test site.  Psychologically for me it helped bc I was at a new place and I didnt correlate the new place with failure.  I ope this hels.  PM me and I will try to send you my study plan I made and answer any questions you have, if you have any.  Again believe in yourself.  Deep down you know it.


----------



## amoose55 (Jun 12, 2012)

arharris83 said:


> Trust me it's not the case of being a Medic isn't for me. I love caring for patients, I know my stuff and have been told by very good medics that I work with on the 911 Side of Patient care that I will make a good medic. I honestly think it's a test taking problem not what you said above. Right now I ride backwards quite a bit on the Red Truck because I am just a Basic but I love driving the medic and getting in there and getting my hands dirty with Patient Care. I am one of the first to touch many of our patients and I am one of the first to help in the back of the Ambulance if needed. I love patient care and I feel being a Medic is the best for me any my future.




I was in the same boat as you. I passed my medic test the 4th try. Talk about your confidence taking a hit. What I did was set a target date on which I was going to take the test. This is step one. Step two break the national registry down to individual study sessions over a month (ie: shock management, gynecology, airway management, etc etc). Step three, on days that you work do not study your books. Only do JB Learning tests over everything. When you consistently are making over 85% then shoot for 90%. Step four, believe in yourself. I was my own worst enemy. As soon as you get yourself under control you should be golden. I used my paramedic books and JB Learning to study, no study guides. But you will have to take a refresher to take it a fourth time. After you take that refresher make your study plan. Do not cheat yourself. Actually study. I set aside two hours a day on my study plan. Also take the test at another test site. Psychologically for me it helped bc I was at a new place and I didnt correlate the new place with failure. I ope this hels. PM me and I will try to send you my study plan I made and answer any questions you have, if you have any. Again believe in yourself. Deep down you know it.


----------



## alnussaif (Jun 15, 2012)

arharris83 said:


> I know that this should really be in NREMT but I feel like I could get more responses here. Yesterday I took the NREMT-P CBT for the 3rd time and once again failed it, I even did worse on it than my two previous times. I felt like I did very good this time, I studied a lot and even tried to broaden my knowledge a little bit. I came out of the testing site feeling like I did so much better than the previous two times but I did worse. I am not sure what else to do, now I have to take a 48 hour refresher course to test again, I have the opportunity to go through another Paramedic course that is actually a degree program rather than a year long force feed you the stuff program. Would it be better to go through Paramedic school again or try to do the 48 hour refresher and try it again? I feel like it would be better to go through class again but my heart is saying to take the 48 hour refresher course. By the way I was one of the high GPA's in my previous Paramedic Class and I am the only one that has not passed the NREMT ... And anyone have any suggested Refresher Courses that might be online?



good luck. im in the same situation and the only one in my class who didn`t pass . just took the 48h refresher and going for the 4th time in couple weeks


----------



## sweetpete (Jul 1, 2012)

arharris83 said:


> I used JB learning a lot while I was in class and afterwords ...



I liked JB Learning too. I used it as a secondary tool for studying. I focused most of my time on our class' text book and reviewed alot of my ACLS algorithms.

Outside of that, I tried to relax and didn't stress out too much on the day of the test. Thankfully, I passed my medic exam at 80 questions.

Don't feel ashamed. It's a goofy test. Not alot of rhyme or reason. Try not to read too much into each question, but pay attention to the details of each question.

Hope you do better next time.


----------



## KennyABC (Jul 3, 2012)

*no worries*

you will get it next time, i failed my first attempt and passed my second.  I used national emt training, they have a huge bank of scenario based questions in which they give the correct answers and rationals as to why they are correct. I felt this really helped me.  

See the nremt will give you a question then after you answer that question will provide you with a question in a totally different subject area to thow you off.

Your "phyching" yourself out man its an easy test. Read the question, take a deep breath and take time to think about what the question is asking, and when i say take a deep breath seriously do it make noise when you do it too,  testing facilities make me nervous, so this time i went i made a point to let every one know i was nervous by taking really deep and loud breaths, who cares.... anyways

Look you got three more shots, you WILL PASS next time trust me.  If you have been studying as much as you say you have been then you know the material .  YOU KNOW THE MATERIAL!!!    do I need to say it again?

Just remember remember ABC's and structure you answers around that order of operations then you will be gravy.  


dont worry about running out of time, you have plenty.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a friend who can not pass the NCLEX after many tries and numerous prep classes. 4 years of school and she may never be able to get licensed. 


CBT can be tricky but you have to understand how and why they ask certain questions. Maybe you are answering questions based on your experience and what you would do in the real world as opposed to the "most correct" choice that they are looking for. Sometimes you really have to dumb down your thinking and not read into the questions because usually the "too stupidly obvious to be the right choice" is the right choice.


----------

